# South of Lisbon Vegetable Planting Advice



## LauraJayne0792 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I live in an area called Brejos de Azeitão, just south of Lisbon and I want to start growing my own veg in my back garden. Could any green fingers out there give me some advice on what's best to grow in this climate and when's best to grow etc? 

I'm thinking to grow new potatoes, spring onions (scallions), pumpkins, lettuce and some herbs. 

I also have some plant pots which I've - unsuccessfully! - tried to grow plants / flowers, but they have been scorched by the summer sun! Anyone have any suggestions for good sturdy plants or flowers I could grow in the heat?

Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you all very much,

Laura


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

LauraJayne0792 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I live in an area called Brejos de Azeitão, just south of Lisbon and I want to start growing my own veg in my back garden. Could any green fingers out there give me some advice on what's best to grow in this climate and when's best to grow etc?
> 
> ...


Hi,

You will get a better idea asking the locals as it's not just the heat but the soil makes a vast difference and with veg the locals will not waste time and effort trying to grow things which are unsuitable. Even a distance of 5km can make a difference in soil as you will see lots of veg plots on any flatish aluvial areas but not on the leached rocky hill. Also a lot of the soils lacks organic matter as, generally, there are few domestic farm animals so little manure available compared to Northern Europe so the veg growing soil becomes unproductive after several seasons if not carefully managed.


----------



## LauraJayne0792 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Strontium,

That's a really good suggestion, I never even thought to ask anyone local - makes sense! I know of a few local gardens near me that grow all sorts of veg and flowers, I will ask them for some advice. 
Thanks again for your suggestion


----------

